# Random photos - Molokai



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

I see that everyone have their random photos (@Strider ) thread so i will make my own. Going to be a lot of photos, all sorts, food, scenery, fishing and i will not forget you wood addicts. Will try to post daily.
Feel free to comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

Rijeka old town , nearest big city to my island, Rijeka means River in English 


 

Architecture in Rijeka


 


Finally cevapcici (sound more like chevapchichi, try to pronounce that )

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

Power of Jugo, southern wind, makes big waves, can go much bigger than this.


 


 

My home town of Krk where i grow up, town founded more than 2000 years ago.


 


Some guy wind surfing, you can see him in the middle of the photo to the right

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice scenery Tom , thanks for sharing !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow, pretty cool to grow up in a "postcard" town like that.... looks wonderful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2015)

SWEET! Now where's the fishing pics?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice pictures Tom!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> SWEET! Now where's the fishing pics?!?!?!


I have some old photos, a couple of months ago i can post. Now is not to season to fish, they catch squids now and some types of fish but i dont like to freeze my but....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2015)

Great photos Tom. Looking forward to more.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Tom. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope you don't mind I add a photo Tom, but since you brought up cold and fishing, here's my fishing right now. About 9 to 10 inches of ice at the moment. And I'm all for seeing some older fish pics!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 27, 2015)

Those are some awesome pictures Tom - Thanks for sharing and please post more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally finished latest laminated bangle

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice bangle Tom - looks complicated.

Cody is that a fish finder stuck in the fishing hole?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice bangle Tom - looks complicated.
> 
> Cody is that a fish finder stuck in the fishing hole?



Sure is. I can watch a 4mm tungsten jig in 50ft of water with ease. I prefer this one because its digital and had almost zero lag. When I move that jig it instantly reacts on the screen and I can play keep away with the perch and then just stop and hold still. They hammer it. 

If you zoom in on the pic you can see I'm in 46ft of water and that mark about three food off bottom is that other rods jig you see in the pic. I run 2 rods and a tipup while ice fishing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Sure is. I can watch a 4mm tungsten jig in 50ft of water with ease. I prefer this one because its digital and had almost zero lag. When I move that jig it instantly reacts on the screen and I can play keep away with the perch and then just stop and hold still. They hammer it.
> 
> If you zoom in on the pic you can see I'm in 46ft of water and that mark about three food off bottom is that other rods jig you see in the pic. I run 2 rods and a tipup while ice fishing.



That actually sounds like a lot of fun. Do you have a heater in there? That's a little bitty hole - knowing my luck I'd catch a whale.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2015)

We got heaters and all the amenities. I'm also a mean cook on the ice... Gotta eat good!

I wear a t shirt and sweater and am more than comfortable with the heater on low. 

That's an eight inch hole. You can pull any fish in michigan through that. Well... After I stick the gaff in them. 

Come on up and deliver that wood to Cliff and I'll take you out!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> We got heaters and all the amenities. I'm also a mean cook on the ice... Gotta eat good!
> 
> I wear a t shirt and sweater and am more than comfortable with the heater on low.
> 
> ...



I gave you a Way Cool icon because we don't have a "It's WAY TOO COOL up there for me!" icon. But man if I could squeeze out the time I'd brave the cold and come up - that looks fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2015)

You only get cold if you're not clothed properly. The right gear and you're just fine up here. 

Anybody and everybody is always welcome to come fish with me! Just let me know !

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm loving these pix!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 29, 2015)

@Kevin it is complicated. I am thinking of calling it "Complicated Laminated bangle"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds about right Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 29, 2015)

Here are some more bangles. First is my prototype bog oak bangle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice Tom! What wood is in the one on the right in the first pic?


----------



## Molokai (Jan 30, 2015)

Bog oak, 
olive, br.rosewood,
laminated bog oak


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That actually sounds like a lot of fun. Do you have a heater in there? That's a little bitty hole - knowing my luck I'd catch a whale.


 
Kevin, we're just about ready to start the sturgeon spearing up here, the holes are much bigger, easier to get whales out of!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> Kevin, we're just about ready to start the sturgeon spearing up here, the holes are much bigger, easier to get whales out of!



They have a slot limit here on the Columbia river for Sturgeon 3'-6' you have to turn the small and big ones loose. What about there Randy.


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mike , We start spearing on Feb. 14th, and the minimum length is 36".
Harvest caps for the 2015 Winnebago System spearing season are 430 for juvenile females, 878 for adult females and 1250 for males. This goes until March 1st unless the harvest caps are reached earlier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 30, 2015)

Making home made pasta - Shurlice !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 31, 2015)

This morning my car was frozen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful pics Tom! The scenery is awesome and your work, as always, is top of the line! Looking forward to more! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 5, 2015)

Bora wind, a view from my balcony. Its going to be very strong tonight, more than 100 miles per hour. But it comes and goes so its not that hard. I remember one time chimney was thrown beside the house.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome view!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks like a post card!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2015)

Some olde photos of bora, a couple of years ago. Its not snow, its frozen sea on the shore. Entire shore line was covered up to 15 feet somewhere.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 6, 2015)

No Free diving in that Tom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! I didn't think it got that cold on the Mediterranean, guess it does...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! I didn't think it got that cold on the Mediterranean, guess it does...


It can, this was the coldest i have seen. Up to minus 10 C or 14 F not counting the chill factor....


----------



## Molokai (Feb 7, 2015)

Rijeka again. The mast in the photo is straight but two photos combined and my phone thinks otherwise....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Strider (Feb 8, 2015)

Cool photos, friend! Good camera, least to say. 
Anyway folks, Rijeka frequently gets cut off...either by the snow on three sides, as we're surrounded by mountains, 1km and higher...and one side's, of course, reserved by the sea...
Aaand then you have the bura/bora wind. If you are not home while it's windy, you won't get in it...that is, if the house is still in the place! :S Forget any ways out lol! The highest windspeed this year was meassured last week- 2240km/h! All day long.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 9, 2015)

@Strider , i think there is one number typo. 224 or 240 km/h

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2015)

224 km/h, not Mach two xD


----------



## Molokai (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Molokai (Feb 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 21, 2015)

No carnival photos? :p

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2015)

Love that file work Tom! The grind on the bottom knife is a completely new style for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Love that file work Tom! The grind on the bottom knife is a completely new style for you.


yes, been practicing lately. Want to step up to next level, in grinding and filework. I have to admit i am very satisfied with that filework. Minor flaws, lol, but very satisfied.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 6, 2015)

Does that have Guapo's name on it?


----------



## Molokai (Mar 6, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Does that have Guapo's name on it?


we shall see, if i dont screw it up. lol


----------

